# Newbie Swap question



## nate88 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey,
- I just installed FreeBSD ver. 10.0, 32 bit on a Dell desktop that has only 500 MB of RAM. I have at least 600 MB of swap and would like to increase the swap to at least three GB. I just need to know to do that step by step. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2014)

Boot to single user mode and use gpart(8) to remove the old and just create a new, and bigger, one. It doesn't require any special handling, just make sure the partition type is freebsd-swap. That's assuming there's actually enough room on the disk to increase.


----------

